
Estimated Excess Mortality from Hurricane Marie [pdf] - thymeal
https://publichealth.gwu.edu/sites/default/files/downloads/projects/PRstudy/Acertainment%20of%20the%20Estimated%20Excess%20Mortality%20from%20Hurricane%20Maria%20in%20Puerto%20Rico.pdf
======
a-fried-egg
What were the actual results?

